# never summer 2013:D



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

dude they got the 2014 prevo xt on sale at my local sportchek already...gotta stop living under a rock mang.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^Is that sarcasm?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Unowned said:


> dude they got the 2014 prevo xt on sale at my local sportchek already...gotta stop living under a rock mang.


Editing to rephrase:

God I hope that was sarcasm...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2013 and 2014 that's noob shit it's all about 2020 prototypes bitches. Inserts? Fuck that magnets!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I heard the magnets really help the prototype boards lock onto the rails better.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2013 and 2014 that's noob shit it's all about 2020 prototypes bitches. Inserts? Fuck that magnets!


Lame, im using this shit next year...


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

fattrav said:


> Lame, im using this shit next year...


The boots for that might blow your budget, but that's what happens when you want to be bleeding edge.

Nike's Back to the Future shoes fetch up to $37,000


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> The boots for that might blow your budget, but that's what happens when you want to be bleeding edge.
> 
> Nike's Back to the Future shoes fetch up to $37,000


Psh, got it covered dude. Im going to make my own variation using and old glove, some flip flops, 9 x 1/2" screws, some duct tape and some PVA Glue.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Psh, got it covered dude. Im going to make my own variation using and old glove, some flip flops, 9 x 1/2" screws, some duct tape and some PVA Glue.


screw that, im just building my self a dam delorean time machine and flying to 20-something-whatever and picking me up some LEGIT self tighenting fancy nikes. that seems much simpler.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2013 and 2014 that's noob shit it's all about 2020 prototypes bitches. Inserts? Fuck that magnets!


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Editing to rephrase:
> 
> God I hope that was sarcasm...


LOL. I'm hoping this remark is sarcasm too....


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Come on guys

I know that some importers are getting the 2013 boards in january...

there could be pics somewhere


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I live in the heart of Never Summer country I haven't seen one 2013 yet.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

You know your a fanboy when you start dreaming of random things up...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

What does it matter. NZ will be the first people to buy and ride the 2013 anyways....


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Any sightings yet? 

I'm going on the 2013 board test in a couple of weeks in France so they must be about in the US..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> Any sightings yet?
> 
> I'm going on the 2013 board test in a couple of weeks in France so they must be about in the US..


I'm sure the team riders are on them but they aren't being given out for people like me or anyone else on these forums to demo and review 

So do a demo and review before us Coloradans get to


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

It will be a weekend in france demoing these babys

Lucky the few over there

Maybe there will be some pictures after


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Raines said:


> It will be a weekend in france demoing these babys


It's actually a full week  

Supposedly the full (or mostly full) 2013 range. And yes I will be taking photos. But I'm sure something will surface before then(21st Jan) anyway.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

please take good pics of the PROTO, SL, heritage , premier and raptor

and see if the SL and premier will have carbonium tech also

thanks


----------

